# Réparation d'un G5



## Nafel (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

Je suis dépanneur informatique à domicile spécialisé Ordinateur Windows,
cependant voulant me diversifier je compte faire également du Macintosh et Linux par la suite, je commence donc une formation Macintosh bientôt mais en attendant je veux me faire la main sur un Mac.

J'ai donc réussi à récupérer un G5 ( je pense hein ), qui à besoin de quelque modification et réparation.

*Première questions:*

Il manque le disque dur sur cette ordinateur, puis-je rajouté un DD Sata que j'utilise habituellement pour réparer des Ordinateur Windows ou cela reste spécifique?

*Deuxièmequestions*:

Il n'y as pas de lecteur cd non plus, et j'en aurais besoin pour réinstaller  MAC OS X,
puis-je configurer une clé USB en mode boutable et "Graver" les donnée du cd d'installation Apple sur ma clé USB. Cela marche sur Windobe mais sur Apple?


Merci à vous, je vous cache pas que j'aurai surement d'autres question sur le sujet 

Bonne journée en ce jour de pluie


----------



## Willl0u (11 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à toi,

Pour le DD je pense qu'il faut le formater en HFS.

Pour ce qui est d'installer OSX sans lecteur de DVD, tu ne peux pas faire de cle usb d'instalation, car le boot via l'USB n'est pas supporté par les processeur à base de PowerPC.
Tu as deux solutions (dans les deux cas il te faut un mac fonctionel): 

- Utiliser un second disque dur interne sur lequel tu aura  restaurer ton image .dmg du dvd d'instalation. Il te suffit de booter  dessus au demarage.

- Mettre ton Mac en mode target et le brancher via le firewire à un autre mac (le mac sera reconnu comme un DD).

Bonne chance


----------



## Nafel (11 Novembre 2010)

Willl0u a dit:


> Bonjour à toi,
> 
> Pour le DD je pense qu'il faut le formater en HFS.
> 
> ...



oki merci, de toute façon en démontant le Mac G5, il manque également la ram....et certaine visserie, l'ancien réparateur la vidé apparemment avant de le rendre en état Obsolète..pas super fiable ce gas.
 je comprend mieux pourquoi il démarre pas.

Je suis donc à la recherche d'un site internet qui vend du matériel détaillé pour MAC, sérieux et complet, vous avez des adresses?
Je look sur macway là mais je sais pas si il ont tout.

PS: comment je trouve le N° de modèle du G5, même si je pense que c'est *AppleiMac G5 1.9GHz 17" DDR2 (MA063L/A) mais je voudrais être sure*


----------



## -oldmac- (11 Novembre 2010)

Len uméro de modèle est sous le pied. A mon avi il est HS. La ramd c'est la même que sur PC de la So-Dimm DDR-2 PC 4200 (format PC portable hein) le Superdrive (graveur DVD) est spécifique au G5. Pour le DD c'est du sata 2 classique.

Sans ram tu devrais avoir 2 bip au démarrage (et clignottement du temoin lumineux). Sinon à mon avis la cm est peut être flingué


----------



## Nafel (13 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Len uméro de modèle est sous le pied. A mon avi il est HS. La ramd c'est la même que sur PC de la So-Dimm DDR-2 PC 4200 (format PC portable hein) le Superdrive (graveur DVD) est spécifique au G5. Pour le DD c'est du sata 2 classique.
> 
> Sans ram tu devrais avoir 2 bip au démarrage (et clignottement du temoin lumineux). Sinon à mon avis la cm est peut être flingué



Bon à priori la CM n'est pas HS, je les remonté comme je pouvais avec des pièces qui trainaient, et l'ordinateur ce lance, m'indique juste un Fichier avec un point d'interrogation, normal rien n'est installé dessus..

Par contre deux petits truc rencontré;

L'écran affiche des zone comme Pixelisé mais sa donne plus l'impression d'un problème graphique que un problème de dalle en elle même, étant donnée cas chaque redémarrage cela ne s'affiche pas au même endroit.

Il y a comme deux clips à tiré pour apparemment ouvrir l'ordinateur ( je les eu complétement démonté donc m'en suis pas servis) et sous ces clips cela donne l'impression à un emplacement de carte, mais qu'elle carte??


----------



## KERRIA (15 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour

Le point d'interrogation c'est :
-Soit qu'il n'y à pas de DD
-Soit que le DD n'est pas reconnu parce que peut être pas formaté....

Pour le reste, il serait bon d'avoir des clichés...


----------



## -oldmac- (15 Novembre 2010)

Ah mon avis la CG est dessoudée comme sur presque tout le G5 rev C

Peut être un coup de décapeur thermique pourrais aider ... heu sinon CM hs

Fait gaffe c'est du BGA


----------

